# Eleanor Rooselvelt High Speed Catamaran (Full speed)



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

"Eleanor Rooselvelt" High Speed Catamaran GNL powered entering and docking at the port of Denia from Ibiza doing 32, 5 knots (November 2022)


----------

